# Neuer Tisch für neuen PC



## Blackhawk50000 (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo liebe Modderinnen und Modder,



Ich möchte ein neues Projekt starten, habe auch schon sehr konkrete Ideen dafür
und weiß eigentlich wie es aussehen soll. Es gibt nur noch hier und da ein paar
Kleinigkeiten, die sich meiner Kreativität entziehen.
Natürlich möchte ich auch dann ein PLOG
(Project Logbuch) hier posten, damit ihr über den Aktuellen Fortschritt ab
Beginn des Bauens Bescheid wisst.

Also, was soll es denn im Endeffekt
werden? Ein Eck-PC-Tisch mit einer Plexiglasoberfläche und darunter der
eingebaute Computer mit einer Wasserkühlung. In den Ecken des Tisches sind
Regale und Ablagefächer und oder Schubladen einzubauen für Subwoofer, Drucker
und so weiter.
Des Weiteren soll vorhanden sein: 

Ein Kabelschacht komplett hinter dem ganzen (Extra im Bild gezeigt)
Eine zweite, flache Ebene unter dem Motherboard um alle nötigen Kabel
vom Netzteil und so weiter zu verlegen (noch nicht dargestellt)
Ich werde dazu einige Bilder hier
einpacken. 

Alle Bilder spiegeln den aktuellen Stand meiner Überlegungen und Ideen wieder,
sowie die möglichst korrekte Darstellung des Raumes, in dem der Tisch später
stehen soll.



Welche Fragen habe ich nun?







1. Wo verbaue ich am geschicktesten das Netzteil?
2. Wie verbaue ich am geschicktesten und am schönsten die Pumpen, und Radiatoren (2 sind angedacht), sowie die Ausgleichsbehälter?
3. Das Tubing wie ich es dargestellt habe wird so nicht funktionieren, aber wie könnte ich es am besten und schönsten machen?
4. Wie könnte ich Fronpanels am besten einbringen? (meine Grafikkarte wird die Gigabyte 1080 xTreme im Premium Pack sein. Diese Hat ein Front Panel für 2x HDMI und 2x USB (Wichtig für meine Rift))
5. Wie realisiere ich am besten die Lüftung des Systems? Also, welche Richtung des Airflows und wo am besten?
6. Eigentlich waren zwei Kühlkreisläufe in zwei Farben (Pastel Pink und Grün) angedacht, aber diese Blutrot alleine fand ich dann doch irgendwie sehr geil. Deswegen die Frage Zwei Kreisläufe oder einen?


Ansonsten bin ich sehr sehr gerne für weitere Anregungen und Ideen offen und würde mich freuen wenn wir zusammen dieses Projekt tatsächlich umsetzen =)


----------

